# The Postman Always Rings Twice!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

In celebration of my 2000 posts and possibly the imminent arrival of something 'interesting' in the kitchen I am pleased to share with you the following . . .

A parcel arrived the other day . . .










. . . and I know some impatient forum members are keen to scrutinise the contents . . . .










Here we go then . . . some expertly wrapped cardboard.










What else lurks within, I hear you ask . . .










In fact there were TWO pictures - this one looks just the job up here . . .


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmmmm judging by the frame I have a good idea what that might be. And a previous visit somewhere might suggest what the second one would be


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you should add PP to your signature


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

And he doesn't ring twice here .... or at least yodel don't

Email earlier today "Greatnews - your wine is on its way and is expected to arrive between 17:46 and19:46"

So I'm thinking the dogs might have to stay in a bit later today.

11:40 - lad runs up to next door (in-laws annexe) and knocks on the door. Hes then seen legging it back to his van.

In-laws open the door and the wine fairy has delivered them my wine


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I think you should add PP to your signature


Is that Pug Press or Per Pro


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Prolific poster


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Prolific poster


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Prolific poster


I remember when you used to call me that ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You are an amateur compared to Mildred


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> View attachment 27193


Ha! Nice of you to notice, S

















I am busy packing my bags ready for a trip to London to receive my award. The anticipation of what is likely to be a star-studded event hasn't passed me by . . . .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

We don't need to give you the 2000 badge as the 5000 will be along very soon


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I remember when you used to call me that ......





coffeechap said:


> You are an amateur compared to Mildred


Different league - this is Ninja posting


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Bloody hell Mildred, you go for it girl.

I am sat at home nursing a very sore mouth since Wednesday, trying to deal with an abscess without medication.

7 hours since I took the first medicine from the Script and I start reading through the forum with shall we say more interest.

This thread though had me worried..... Pleased to see I am on page 2 and everyone is maintaining a certain level of decorum...... and nobody died.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> Bloody hell Mildred, you go for it girl.
> 
> I am sat at home nursing a very sore mouth since Wednesday, trying to deal with an abscess without medication.
> 
> ...


ouch - hope you feel much better soon.

Decorum? It's worrying, isn't it?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> Different league - this is Ninja posting


I haven't got warmed up yet . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyway, as


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Is that '5 go on a coffee adventure'?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Is that '5 go on a coffee adventure'?


It certainly is! However, 5 won't be going anywhere this week . . . All being well they should be on their travels next week. Probably 16 more cups of coffee to go!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh look . . .


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

That's a nice blog post...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am not a bit excited.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I would also be bouncing off the walls - constantly looking at the clock - waiting for the door bell to ring!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MSM said:


> I would also be bouncing off the walls - constantly looking at the clock - waiting for the door bell to ring!


But would you be looking for your husband who has gone for a long walk with the dog? I'm going to wash his hair for him to save time when he gets back.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> But would you be looking for your husband who has gone for a long walk with the dog? I'm going to wash his hair for him to save time when he gets back.


Shouldn't take long.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The prophet-Snakehips . . .


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

You're going to love it!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> You're going to love it!!!


I do, I do! I want to marry it!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

On


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks absolutely stunning @MildredM


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's beautiful Mildred - what a setting too.

A fine upgrade.

Rocket going up for sale?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> On reflection . . .


Wooow









Congratulations! Now you have to update your signature


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Seems to have settled into its new environment fairly well


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

MildredM said:


> On reflection . . .


beautiful @MildredM well worth the suspense you kept us in


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone









A couple more pics from my phone and then I need to go embroider my towel!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh but . . . there is still something missing!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ito


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not happy. These L1 frames that @Snakehips produces are becoming far too common. I was hoping to take mine to flog it! in a few years time and make my millions. The exclusivity is now declining, as is the value.

Seriously though, they make a great addition to the coffee corner


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Its a really beautiful machine. Hope you love it, and I'm look forward to reading on how you find it to live with compared to the rocket.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

eddie57 said:


> beautiful @MildredM well worth the suspense you kept us in


Thank you! (The machine's lovely too)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Its a really beautiful machine. Hope you love it, and I'm look forward to reading on how you find it to live with compared to the rocket.


Thanks, Deansie26!

I love it already . . . 5 shots and honestly, it feels like I have found my coffee-machine nirvana!!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Looooks really good!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> Not happy. These L1 frames that @Snakehips produces are becoming far too common. I was hoping to take mine to flog it! in a few years time and make my millions. The exclusivity is now declining, as is the value.


I understand mine is an extra-special version. Don't worry, when I flog mine I will give you a cut!!



> Seriously though, they make a great addition to the coffee corner


Don't they just


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MSM said:


> Looooks really good!


 Thanks! I have to agree with you!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Wooow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woooow indeed! And thanks for the reminder, updated now!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Looks absolutely stunning @MildredM


Thanks very much


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> It's beautiful Mildred - what a setting too.
> 
> A fine upgrade.
> 
> Rocket going up for sale?


It is, isn't it! Thanks









The best ever upgrade . . . not sure now why I waited . . .

I expect it will be. I have a soft spot for Rocket machines and will be very sad to see it go. It was so good when I got the first one a few year back. It was a gift from Ian - I couldn't wait to let everyone know I'd got a Rocket for my Birthday!!!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Can't wait to hear how a high end lever compares to a high end pump machine


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Can't wait to hear how a high end lever compares to a high end pump machine


Best way to find out is to try one. But be warned - the temptation may be strong


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow looks fantastic! Worst kept secret ever, but who cares! Enjoy the new beasty!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

working dog said:


> Not happy. These L1 frames that @Snakehips produces are becoming far too common. I was hoping to take mine to flog it! in a few years time and make my millions. The exclusivity is now declining, as is the value.
> 
> Seriously though, they make a great addition to the coffee corner


Come on........... @working dog ......... I've done you a favour ...... you now own one of only two L-1 with the Rave bag !

Before I upgraded Mildred to L-R, you were one of three. So yours should have shot up in value









Only seven in total exist in any form.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, Mildred, I suppose congratulations are in order, although this might amount to Rocket apostacy, punishable by D...E...C...A...F.

If you've been pulling that lever, Ian is going to start wondering why you've been making him operate the HG-1 all this time! (Note careful phrasing to avoid double entendres).

Enjoy the new machine. .... splitter!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

C'mon forum Mum, where are you?!

First initial reactions, comparisons?

Don't leave us now


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ha! I'm a bit jittery . . . managed a few pics with the camera but the angle is a bit problematic from this position!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A spot of swooshing action last night . . .


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

what a beast of a machine!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@MildredM whilst I love the look of lever machines I have never researched them.

In the cup how does the flavour differ from the rocket?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> @MildredM whilst I love the look of lever machines I have never researched them.
> 
> In the cup how does the flavour differ from the rocket?


I hadn't either until they kept popping up in variuos guises on the forum (well, to be honest, I glanced at one when we went to Bella Barista a few week ago but I thought it would be too complicated/specialised/hard work for me)!

Side by side with the Rocket . . . And taking into account I am hopeless at describing taste . . . I would say it's a much rounder taste/flavour, richer or whatever the word is to describe what I mean . . . I can taste layers of flavour! And every cup has been consistent and just so 'good'. It smells good, the shot looks good . . . I feel more confident using the bottomless p/f . . .

Better go make another just to check


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Couple more pics from today.

Feeling reflective . . .










I thought it was spring-powered, not steam . . .


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Couple more pics from today.
> 
> Feeling reflective . . .


hello, a perfect pour!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I hadn't either until they kept popping up in variuos guises on the forum (well, to be honest, I glanced at one when we went to Bella Barista a few week ago but I thought it would be too complicated/specialised/hard work for me)!
> 
> Side by side with the Rocket . . . And taking into account I am hopeless at describing taste . . . I would say it's a much rounder taste/flavour, richer or whatever the word is to describe what I mean . . . I can taste layers of flavour! And every cup has been consistent and just so 'good'. It smells good, the shot looks good . . . I feel more confident using the bottomless p/f . . .
> 
> Better go make another just to check


I was so close to ordering one over the Vesuvius, it was neck and neck, looks great and sounds like you are very happy with it!


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

MildredM said:


> On reflection . . .


Looks superb


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just need a proper grinder now Mildred.......


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Just need a proper grinder now Mildred.......


Very funny . . . I don't think!

Actually, I have grown quite fond of the E8 now, and anyway, when my super-duper LDT arrives I can stir and OCD and tamp to perfection/heart's content


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Very funny . . . I don't think!
> 
> Actually, I have grown quite fond of the E8 now, and anyway, when my super-duper LDT arrives I can stir and OCD and tamp to perfection/heart's content


Now, why do I not have the things you mention? Oh yes, it is because Mythos owners do not have any need for them!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Now, why do I not have the things you mention? Oh yes, it is because Mythos owners do not have any need for them!


No . . . But then I don't need oven gloves . . . .

Anyway, I seem to be doing ok . . . Looks good, tastes good . . . And by golly it's Londinium good


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Got to love those wooden joysticks and pf handle - pure class.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Got to love the reflection! Took me a moment to work this one out . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A peep at a shot . . . I will try and get set up for a better vid when I get time.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A few more pics . . .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I think I would be happy to just look at it all day. Never mind the coffee it produces


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> A few more pics . . .


Wonderful!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> I think I would be happy to just look at it all day. Never mind the coffee it produces


It is so lookable at, yes . . . I can't recall wanting to photograph anything in the kitchen as much as the L-R


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Wonderful!


Thanks!

There is a little parcel on the way, @Stanic, hope it reaches you soon


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I haven't got time for any editing so it's a bit messy but here goes . . .

Part 1 . . .


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks, Stanic









It was 15.8g, 11lbs tamp, 5s pre infusion . . . And the rest is on the scale, I think.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Thanks, Stanic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you tamp on some kitchen scales? I like the Londinium distribution tool. In the video, it looks like as if you're tamping a bit more on the side towards the wall. I couldn't tamp like that, holding just the handle!









I need to feel the rim of the basket with my fingertips.

The pour looks even, nice and slow and the resulting espresso is very nice!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's like watching coffee porn!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I practiced on kitchen scales to get a regular 11lb tamp. Just gentle. It does appear crooked, I think it's the phone lens distorting though







It just seems to go level every time, must be the basket/tamper/15.8g



Stanic said:


> Do you tamp on some kitchen scales? I like the Londinium distribution tool. In the video, it looks like as if you're tamping a bit more on the side towards the wall. I couldn't tamp like that, holding just the handle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> It's like watching coffee porn!


I'm just glad you didn't see more than my hands


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

After reading about you trip to the foundery Im not entirely surprised by your purchase. I love these machines. I looked at them before I made my first purchase, they just ooze quality, thought and good engineering tied in with simplicity. But its early days for me. I think I may be following a similar path to yourself. I'll read with interest your experiences with your setup.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I've only just read this so I was totally surprised , I saw one had been shipped to Sheffield on Londinium blog didn't realise it was for you.

love the video LR , E8 , and beans from foundry .... perfect combination.

Welcome to the club


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> I've only just read this so I was totally surprised , I saw one had been shipped to Sheffield on Londinium blog didn't realise it was for you.
> 
> love the video LR , E8 , and beans from foundry .... perfect combination.
> 
> Welcome to the club


Thanks!

Honestly, I think we need a Club badge


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Honestly, I think we need a Club badge


you get rewarded with great coffee everyday , what more do you want , wait till you work out there is nothing else for you to buy or covet over now .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

So are we all gonna eventually end up with a lever?!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Already got one, just waiting for the badge!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> you get rewarded with great coffee everyday , what more do you want , wait till you work out there is nothing else for you to buy or covet over now .


I can think of something.........


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I can think of something.........


L2?

John


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Those spazola things look great. How are you finding the distribution tool?? Have you tried it with the HG1 - tool that is. I find that when adding the grind to the pf with the blind tinker that I don't get that lovely fluffy mound. Doesn't seem to much with the taste though. Have you tried a longer pre infusion? I tend to go for 8-10 secs with the foundry stuff - must try a shorter one next time.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Those spazola things look great. How are you finding the distribution tool?? Have you tried it with the HG1 - tool that is. I find that when adding the grind to the pf with the blind tinker that I don't get that lovely fluffy mound. Doesn't seem to much with the taste though. Have you tried a longer pre infusion? I tend to go for 8-10 secs with the foundry stuff - must try a shorter one next time.


The Spazzola is great for the L-R , yes.

I think the DT has helped in breaking the clumps up. But then they are so soft I can't see how they survive even a light tamp really, although I'm probably wrong.

Fluffy griunds with the HG-1 every time, no clumps either, I haven't bothered with the tool. I need some clamps for the HG-1, I can't get a rhythm going, I tried standing on the base even!!

I've been doing around 8s pre infusion, I think I hurried it a bit for the video . . . Like watching pan dry!!

I also realised why my tamp wast straight. The pf was on a folded towel and not near the worktop edge (I thought I would be out of range if I was on the edge)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I can think of something.........


I know . . . . I know . . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> So are we all gonna eventually end up with a lever?!


I reckon I'm going to start a betting book . . .

You are odds on, kennyboy993


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha you lead, we follow Mildred.

Still saving up for an e37s - seems further away than ever.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> So are we all gonna eventually end up with a lever?!


Yes, stop putting it off and come to the dark (or light) side







(take Mildreds lead and do away with all this rotary pomposity)

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Never mind what's next machine-wise . . . I have just been talked into doing a Gail and Kat style video . . . May need to get a wig for Ian. Oh, it seem I am to be Gaiiiiiiil


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha you lead, we follow Mildred.
> 
> Still saving up for an e37s - seems further away than ever.


Get saving for your L-R. Can't you sell something . . . A child or whatever?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> So are we all gonna eventually end up with a lever?!


probably


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Have you tried a longer pre infusion? I tend to go for 8-10 secs with the foundry stuff - must try a shorter one next time.


10s pre infusion this morning - i timed it to make sure









I think it was even better, if that's possible!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

MildredM said:


> 10s pre infusion this morning - i timed it to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great stuff !! I'm looking forward to altering preinfusion pressure soon too.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am loving this machine (and accessories!) more and more. The coffee these last few days has, to my taste, been superlative


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Pharmacie Ethiopia earlier, Red Brick now.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice ones









So, how do you adjust the pre-infusion pressure? A screw on the pump?

Expect a little package next week, there is a little something and a bag of LSOL, needing some pre-infusion experimentation


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stanic said:


> Nice ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope a screw on the pressure switch


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Another look at a shot, decaf beans from Square Mile, grinding in the HG-1 tonight.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Nice ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how exciting! Thank you VERY much indeed (in advance)!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My kit is complete - a wonderful spoon, perfect in every way









Thank you, @Stanic and your lovely partner . . . this really is the most perfect gift, we are both very grateful, M and Ian xx


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

So glad you like it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Adding a photo of the 4mm toughened glass top I picked up today. It is crystal clear with polished edges and a cut out for the tank lid.










(Londinium L-R protective toughened glass top/cover to prevent scratches from cups)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Measurements for future reference.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Adding a photo of the 4mm toughened glass top I picked up today. It is crystal clear with polished edges and a cut out for the tank lid.


Great idea!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Very posh Mildred !

Thank you for posting the sizes....... could come in handy when my embroidered towels wear out.


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Measurements for future reference.


That's a very elegant solution MildredM. Thank you too for posting the measurements. Hopefully one day I will be able to make use of them.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks









I am so pleased with it. Not sure if a machine with vent holes in the top, such as the R58 has, would be ok with a glass top. I've fitted 3mm high sticky dots on this. The glass is comfortably hot as the heat passes through.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I remember when you used to call me that ......


I do hope this thread hasnt confused you too much boots


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This is to appease you, @Snakehips. I saw your raised eyebrow (or two) when I mentioned I placed my cups on the shiny drip tray (and not on a bacon-box lid like some trainee baristas like to do)!

A piece of non slip matting stuff, I think it is sold as fridge door shelf liner. I bough a large roll for 99p ages ago and hadn't found a use for it until today!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

99p !! ...... you cheapskate! I paid a full £1.00 for my bacon box !

Consider me appeased


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> 99p !! ...... you cheapskate! I paid a full £1.00 for my bacon box !
> 
> Consider me appeased


Good!

Rereading the latter posts in this thread it is obvious you really want a glass topper, @Snakehips . You don't have to pretend to prefer your scabby bar towels . . .


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think its the same stuff that I use to protect my drip tray. Been using is since day one and over two years on there are no scratches


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

MildredM said:


> This is to appease you, @Snakehips. I saw your raised eyebrow (or two) when I mentioned I placed my cups on the shiny drip tray (and not on a bacon-box lid like some trainee baristas like to do)!
> 
> A piece of non slip matting stuff, I think it is sold as fridge door shelf liner. I bough a large roll for 99p ages ago and hadn't found a use for it until today!


Where did you buy that liner from @MildredM?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

^ I was just going to post the same thing. I bought a sheet of Cookamesh which turned out to be exactly the right amount to cover the drip tray and cup warmer of the R58, so the top of mine is still shiny even though my Acmes live there.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

eddie57 said:


> Where did you buy that liner from @MildredM?


I am pretty sure I picked it up when I ventured into a Pound shop once. It's at lakeland (a bigger, more expensive roll):

http://www.mailshop.co.uk/lakeland-slip-a-grip-anti-slip-shelf-amp%3B-surface-liner-30cm-x-3m/MP1154359.html?gclid=CKDhtOnP_tQCFVRAGwodVuoIRQ


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Pharmacie Ethiopia earlier, Red Brick now.


 @MildredM, could you post some photos of your inker cups mix and matchups

and what colours they are please, so that I can show my wife trying to get her onboard for some new cups

only got mugs at the moment


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

eddie57 said:


> @MildredM, could you post some photos of your inker cups mix and matchups
> 
> and what colours they are please, so that I can show my wife trying to get her onboard for some new cups
> 
> only got mugs at the moment


Wiil do!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Started an Inker cup thread here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39113-Inker-Cup-Colours-And-Combinations&p=510081#post510081


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Good!





MildredM said:


> Rereading the latter posts in this thread it is obvious you really want a glass topper, @Snakehips . You don't have to pretend to prefer your scabby bar towels . . .


 @MildredM .....I'll have you know that my bar towels are far from scabby!!

I would like to believe that such a description is born out of ignorance rather than malice?

My bar towels are made from the finest Egyptian cotton, grown on the fertile banks of the Nile river and harvested by Bedouin. It takes a year and a half to make it's way here to the UK, by camel. Sadly, many a poor camel has ended up making the ultimate sacrifice whilst transporting these precious raw materials. It's heartbreaking to imagine them, tantilisingly within touching distance of the white cliffs of Dover, yet finding that every last globule of fat in their hump has been consumed. Try as they might, they are exhausted and are just unable to continue swimming. It's a sad, sad, sad end....... and such a terrible waste of cotton. Hearteningly though, most do make shore and after an overnight stop, to graze and replenish their humps, they trundle on, suitably refreshed, towards their final destination........ a Nice Corner of Lincolnshire.

It is there, in a simple remote cottage with a leaky thatched roof, on the fringes of Applewick that the age old skills of spinning, weaving and needlecraft are combined to transform bales of raw cotton into the most amazing and sought after bar towels. Beautifully woven they are then lovingly hand embroidered using vividly coloured threads of the finest oriental silk.

Little is known of the reclusive lady that works her fingers to the bone fashioning these cloths. Few have ever met her. It is perhaps questionable as to whether or not, she ran away from home, aged nine, to join the circus...... as a fire eater. What is known is that she did spend a number of years 'on the road' as an HGV driver. Inevitably, rumours abound but I think it fair to say that tales of her giving up driving pantechnicons to fulfill a lifelong desire to sit cross-legged upon a large wooden guinea pig, whilst sewing cloths, are a little far fetched.

Anyway...... I honestly believe that there are no better towels this side of the Humber estuary.

I know I will always treasure mine........ even if they do become a bit scabby after a few machine washes!


----------

